# [2011) Is it possible to check availability on myStarCentral?



## M&JJ (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been reading through the information and posts about Starwood as well as exploring around on the mystarcentral website and have not been able to find anywhere to check availability at my home resort.  I own at WMH and would like to see what is available but cant find a way to do this online.  Is the only way to check this by phone or am I missing something?


----------



## Westin5Star (Jan 19, 2011)

You cannot check availability online, however, about three years ago I was told by a SVO VP that a new online reservation system is being developed.  This system was to be released in phases but I have not seen the first phase yet.  I am still so excited about this!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, you have to call and check availability.  You can put in an reservation request online - but you are just sending an email, you won't know what's available, and you have to wait for a human to respond, so it's even less timely than calling and waiting on hold.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 19, 2011)

M&JJ said:


> I have been reading through the information and posts about Starwood as well as exploring around on the mystarcentral website and have not been able to find anywhere to check availability at my home resort.  I own at WMH and would like to see what is available but cant find a way to do this online.  Is the only way to check this by phone or am I missing something?



Please call Starwood and ask how you should do this. I can't wait to hear their answer. :hysterical:


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ask Owner Services
Vacation Counselors Answer Your Questions 


Are you wondering when you'll be able to make reservations online or how to ensure you'll get the villa view you purchased? Owner Services is here to answer those questions and more. Introducing Ask Owner Services, a new question-and-answer video series where Starwood Vacation Ownership associates answer some of the most common questions posed by real Owners. Be sure to visit regularly, as more questions will be added soon.



To submit a question, please write us at seetheworld@starwoodvo.com. 


Q: When are you going to be able to book your reservation online? I haven't been able to do that and it would be a nice way to do it at different times of the day without having to meet the hours of the operator on duty. We'd like to know when that is going to happen. 
- Joe Riccio, Scottsdale, Arizona

A: *That is a great question.* Right now, we unfortunately do not have something where you can book a reservation online, but it is something we are looking into putting on mystarcentral.com. Right now, you can send a reservation request through mystarcentral.com and we have dedicated agents that would book that reservation for you.

See this video.
https://www.mystarcentral.com/CMS/en_US/svo/CMSContent/Sites/MSC/Newsletter/askownerservices.html

 From mystarcentral.com


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 20, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> A: *That is a great question.* Right now, we unfortunately do not have something where you can book a reservation online, but it is something we are looking into putting on mystarcentral.com. Right now, you can send a reservation request through mystarcentral.com and we have dedicated agents that would book that reservation for you.



This has been the same answer for five (5) years. At least.


----------



## nodge (Jan 20, 2011)

*12 years and counting . . . .*



Ken555 said:


> This has been the same answer for five (5) years. At least.



Starwood has been promising, but not delivering, an on-line reservations system since 1999.  It was the very first promise ever made by the then newly formed "Starwood Vacation Ownership" when Starwood first announced that it had purchased the pre-existing timeshare company, Vistana, to gain entry into the timeshare developer market.

SVO's VP of Owner Services threw buzzwords(i.e. "module," "ICS," "Rules System") at the idea when maintaining the empty promise four years ago.

Most recently, SVO offered us cute and perky Beth to maintain hope in the empty promise.

-nodge


----------



## K&PFitz (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps they should get credit for being consistent, year after year.


----------



## gregb (Jan 21, 2011)

What is really surprising is that an online system would actually save them money.  They would not have to have as many operators "standing by" to take our questions.  We could do things for ourselves.

Because it would save them money, I can only speculate that they don't offer it for one of several reasons.

1.  Competitive reasons.  If they had an online system, they may fear competitors could use that the system to track Starwood's reservations and availability numbers.  I believe these types of things are very precious in the hospitality industry.

2.  They don't want the owners to see availability.  Why?  I don't know, but maybe there is something they don't want disclosed going on behind the scenes.  Conspiracy theorists can take it from here.

3.  It is actually difficult to develop and maintain a functioning data base system with online access.  If their software to manage inventory is very old, it might be difficult/expensive to add online access.  Funny though, I can make online reservations for any of the hotels, just not the time shares.

Greg


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe that they don't have an online reservation system because they want the ability to manipulate it.  Transparency would mean that they couldn't withhold inventory when it suits their purposes as easily as they can today.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I believe that they don't have an online reservation system because they want the ability to manipulate it.  Transparency would mean that they couldn't withhold inventory when it suits their purposes as easily as they can today.



I agree - it's the same reason we have the screwy new II system.  It keeps everything in the dark!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 21, 2011)

I am going with a 4th choice: Incompetence of SVO/SVN IT staff and their line management.  

How about a poll? :whoopie:


----------



## nodge (Jan 21, 2011)

A few more options for the poll as to why SVO doesn't have an on-line reservations system:


1.  Something about "modules";

2.  SVO Exec in charge needs to focus on his  golf game;

3.  It'd make Beth sad; 

and, . . . . . my personal favorite . . . .  


4.  Underpaid Filipino day laborers can't write computer code.

-nodge


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 21, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I believe that they don't have an online reservation system because they want the ability to manipulate it.  Transparency would mean that they couldn't withhold inventory when it suits their purposes as easily as they can today.



The software could permit management to withhold/reserve units automatically or manually on an on-going basis, and prevent us from seeing true availability. Assuming SVN trusts their computers...


----------



## nodge (Jul 19, 2011)

nodge said:


> Starwood has been promising, but not delivering, an on-line reservations system since 1999.  It was the very first promise ever made by the then newly formed "Starwood Vacation Ownership" when Starwood first announced that it had purchased the pre-existing timeshare company, Vistana, to gain entry into the timeshare developer market.
> 
> SVO's VP of Owner Services threw buzzwords(i.e. "module," "ICS," "Rules System") at the idea when maintaining the empty promise four years ago.
> 
> ...



Has anyone heard from Beth lately?

It's been almost a year and half since she took charge and started "looking into" putting online reservations on mystarcentral.  I think she may have gotten lost while looking.  

Maybe we should ask that "Mo" guy if he knows anything about Beth's disappearance.  

What!?!  He's gone too!?!  

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 20, 2011)

nodge said:


> Has anyone heard from Beth lately?
> 
> It's been almost a year and half since she took charge and started "looking into" putting online reservations on mystarcentral.  I think she may have gotten lost while looking.
> 
> ...



Mo? or Moe?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah...I guess it is that time of year again, isn't it? 

Once again, isn't it just unbelievable that an organization like Starwood (VO) doesn't have an online reservation system? I was originally promised this back in 2005...


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 20, 2011)

gregb said:


> What is really surprising is that an online system would actually save them money.



No ... it would save US (the owners) money, and reduced operating costs = reduced management fees.  We pay for reservation services ... 

Not picking on you Greg -- your post was just the easiest to copy!


----------



## nodge (Jul 20, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> Ah...I guess it is that time of year again, isn't it?



Maybe we can jazz-up this season's SVO owner outrage over SVO's years of continuing broken promises to us.  

I know . . .  . how about posting screen-shots from all the OTHER timeshare company's online reservation booking systems? . . . . ..

For example, here is what you see if you search for a weekend stay in March 2012 at the Wyndham Old Town Alexandria (Washington DC area) via CLUB WYNDHAM's Owner web site:  (What? You can book less then a 7 night stay more than 90 days out with Wyndham?  AND you can do it online?  Yep.)











Anyone want to show us (and SVO . . . and potential new developer purchaser customers of SVO) what HGVC's and Worldmark's online search results look like?

-nodge


----------



## jarta (Jul 20, 2011)

If you love Wyndham so much, go to Wyndham Old Town Alexandria and endure this:

Posted this February:

"Wyndham scam at Old Town Alexandria 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My husband and I have been scammed during a recent stay at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria. We went to the owner update (supposedly 30 minutes) and wound up spending over four hours. While we should have walked away, we did not. 

We own three timeshares with Wyndham, RCI, and Bluegreen and have enjoyed being a part of timeshare users. Other than not getting exactly the resort we have wanted, very few problems have occurred. I think our key has been flexibility.

At the outset of our meeting at Wyndham, we told Alex Suied and Jesse Vaughn that "we could not and would not spend another dime on timeshares." Mr. Suied suggested that the only advantageous matter he could help with would be to move all of our timeshare points into the Wyndham umbrella. He was in and out of the room with us, coming back to say that it was doable and would move us into VIP status with many benefits. He later came back and said the manager had agreed and that by just moving our points to Wyndham we would qualify for VIP. We signed a lengthy contract - by that time we were tired and he kept talking as we were signing, saying "we're almost done and you'll be out of here in just a few mintues." Never in the course of our conversation did he mention $25,000or more for a new timeshare in National Harbor. We were not offered a tour of National Harbor. 

In early February we received a bill from Bank of America (an inactive card for two years) for $25,000, a charge from Wyndham as they had reactivated our MasterCard. (I thought that was totally against the law). We talked to Bank of America and Wyndham and yesterday received a bill from BA for $14,000 plus. I feel certain this is a ploy to get us to pay half and then soon we will be billed for more. We have written Wyndham, BA, Federal Trade Commission, AGs for Virginia and Florida. What else can we do? I have read horror stories on line.

We have had the highest credit rating and I feel that is about to change. Can you share any advice? Do you know if others have had similar problems, especially at Old Town Alexandria.

Thank you for any advice and help you can give us."

"Similar at Bonnet Creek: (same thread):

You are not alone...I have friend that bought into Wyndham at Bonnet Creek in three stages

her first visit she bought the starter package (Discovery?) a few hundred dollars now and a commitment to pay $2500 for a temporary membership. Her next visit she bought in for real. It was on her third visit that the salesman looked at the interest she was paying on the mortgage and went to work to "reduce her interest rate" He did that but doubled her principal to $45000 and put $5000 more on a RCI credit card. without her knowledge

The way she described it to me sounded just like your experience. Fast talking salesman, telling her one thing and pushing papers that said something else altogether, in front of her for signature. 

It wasn't until after the rescission period (10 days in Florida) when the bills started to arrive that she figured out what happened. 

So far Wyndham has refused to do anything. And I think she is giving up.

My advice to you is the same advice I gave my friend....fight it, but dont give up. 

Heres a link to a website that you might find helpful. I believe that the guy that runs it has helped folks get a contract cancelled. 

http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/

These guys are crooks and its a policy I believe that comes down from the top. They take advantage of peoples trust"

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140856

I have no problems getting Starwood reservations by calling a live person (takes less than 5 minutes) and I have never had to endure anything like the posts on this thread with a Starwood reservation once I got there.  What would you rather have, an online reservation system or this type of treatment (a credit card reactivated merely to put on a $25k new charge you are not aware of)?

Nice Wyndham reservation web site; bad place to go, though.  Just stirring the pot to stimulate anti-Starwood "owner outrage" because it's a hot, lazy summer week?  Life is about little compromises.   ...   eom


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 20, 2011)

[IMGL]http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x380/jerseygirl633/HGVC2-1.jpg[/IMGL]

Hilton -- slide the bar to view availability.

Sorry -- picture was too big to upload, then too small to see.


----------



## nodge (Jul 20, 2011)

jarta said:


> Nice Wyndham reservation web site . . .




Yes, indeed it is . . . 

 . . . . and considering SVO doesn't even have an online booking engine despite repeated and continuous promises to us owners over the past 12 YEARS of getting one "soon," one would think that if one wanted to defend SVO on this issue one would at least possess the basic judgment and good sense to just stay quiet.

But since you raised this issue, and since you have taken the ridiculous position that Wyndham is a "bad place to go" only on the grounds that some Wyndham salesmen took advantage of some developer purchasers (shocker -- last time I checked no one here was buying anything from any developer for just this very same reason), I guess we should conclude that SVO salesmen have never been accused of doing anything underhanded during their sales pitches.  Of course, if they did, based on your argument, I'm sure you'd agree that that would be reason enough, having never visited a particular location, to conclude that all SVO properties like all Wyndham properties are a "bad place to go."   Got it.  Don't agree with it, but I got it.


Oh Wait . . . wait again (Do I really have to waste Google's time to find more of these)

-nodge 

And, of course, 12+ years of being bald face lied to by the MANAGEMENT of a timeshare company can and should be overlooked . . . in fact, anyone who dares call attention to this FACT should be called names like "pot stirrer."   That'll win the hearts and minds of everyone, for sure . . ...

Oh yeah.  I didn’t say anything about Wyndham resorts being better or worse than SVO resorts.  That whole point is totally irrelevant to this issue, which is online reservation booking systems, whose got’em and who doesn’t . . . and whose a big fat liar pants telling us their getting ‘em “soon”, when in fact they aren’t.   
 -eieio


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2011)

I actually LOVE my Wyndham timeshares.  Wyndham allows me to choose and reserve a specific ocean front unit at 18 mos. out with no excuses about not being able to guarantee the unit or view. 

It really doesn't matter if you go to a developer presentation at Wyndham or Starwood - you are going to hear the same old BS.  BUY RESALE!


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 21, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It really doesn't matter if you go to a developer presentation at Wyndham or Starwood - you are going to hear the same old BS.  BUY RESALE!



And from a management firm that offers online reservations.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 21, 2011)

so... the new SVO slogan is - 

We may not have an on-line reservation system,
but at least we are not Wyndham

sometimes logic defies logic...


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 21, 2011)

Wyndham's reservation system looks awesome. 

SVO's reservation system: http://www.fotosearch.com/FSD377/x12310646/


----------



## jarta (Jul 21, 2011)

"Maybe we can jazz-up this season's SVO owner outrage over SVO's years of continuing broken promises to us."

"in fact, anyone who dares call attention to this FACT should be called names like "pot stirrer."

No posts here for 6 months.  Then posting to "jazz up this season's owner outrage ..."  Isn't that why *you* say you let loose?

If the on-line reservation system means all that much to you and Starwood and Wyndham are fungible products, I suggest selling Starwood and buying Wyndham resale since they both now sell resale for pennies on the dollar.   ...   eom


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 21, 2011)

2 things can be equally true - and 2 things can be equally false.  Just because one thing is true does not make the other false (and visa-versa)

the logic continues to confuse me - these are 2 separate issues.  I could care less about Wyndham's reservation system or their TSs, but I do care whether SVO implements an on-line reservations system given that it is 2011 and not the 1990's - this is not seasonal whining - it is a fact that continues for a decade now.

We as Owners would benefit and likely save money with an on-line reservation system (over time). Unfortunately, from a profit standpoint, SVO does not benefit since they can charge Owners (and profit) from the current Call-in center method - and therefore no momentum to actually implement on-line reservations.  While this is speculation - it appears to be the case since no on-line system by SVO/SVN (other than email) has been implemented in a world (2011) where this is standard technology that even 'crappier' TS systems (from a SVO-centric view) has been able to pull off.

now this defies logic...


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well said, David.

It's simply unbelievable that SVN doesn't offer real time reservations online. Someone should be held responsible for this extreme lack of competitiveness. The market should (but won't) require it of them.


----------



## pathways25 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> Well said, David.
> 
> It's simply unbelievable that SVN doesn't offer real time reservations online. Someone should be held responsible for this extreme lack of competitiveness. The market should (but won't) require it of them.



I'm all in favor of an online reservation system, but realistically it's not a competitive issue.  The market doesn't require it because it's not a key differentiator in the industry like resort quality and location are.  I don't think anybody chooses to buy a timeshare based on whether it has an online reservation system or not unless perhaps everything else is equal.


----------



## elizfield (Jul 21, 2011)

*a little off topic*

This is a little off topic, but I had the exact same thing happen with Bank of America. They allowed me to accidently make a payment to this closed card (instead of current card) and my exhusband to immediately have that payment transfered to his bank account. When I called they said they couldn't help.  Oh yeah, they also allowed my exhusband to close this account without my signature.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2011)

elizfield said:


> This is a little off topic, but I had the exact same thing happen with Bank of America. They allowed me to accidently make a payment to this closed card (instead of current card) and my exhusband to immediately have that payment transfered to his bank account. When I called they said they couldn't help.  Oh yeah, they also allowed my exhusband to close this account without my signature.



I'm lost - what part of this thread does this relate to?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 21, 2011)

pathways25 said:


> I'm all in favor of an online reservation system, but realistically it's not a competitive issue.  The market doesn't require it because it's not a key differentiator in the industry like resort quality and location are.  I don't think anybody chooses to buy a timeshare based on whether it has an online reservation system or not unless perhaps everything else is equal.



Perhaps for the uninformed/ill-informed (or those that do not care) - but it is an issue that could significantly impact MFs of OWNERS - and therefore, could be linked to desirability of a TS system since MFs could be potentially (relatively) reduced - and the issue of MFs is of key importance since part of our MFs goes to support the SVN call center (aka Owner Services).

Since future MFs could be impacted (even by a small percentage) - and given the large increase in MF over the last 5 years (~50%) - it does turn out to be important.  Those choosing a TS system may not be aware - but those within the system are impacted.

An on-line reservation system is not a panacea - but it should not be discounted as non-valuable - or not worthy of continued discussion or dissatisfaction.
ducy


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 21, 2011)

pathways25 said:


> I'm all in favor of an online reservation system, but realistically it's not a competitive issue.  The market doesn't require it because it's not a key differentiator in the industry like resort quality and location are.  I don't think anybody chooses to buy a timeshare based on whether it has an online reservation system or not unless perhaps everything else is equal.



While you are absolutely correct in that the main criteria for deciding which timeshare group to purchase is not dictated by their online services, it is also true (in my experience and others, I believe) that when asked the sales staff at Starwood resorts say that online reservations is coming soon. And they've been saying this for years. At some point they need to own up to the situation and be honest. Scroll down a bit to read more about what Starwood told us over the years...and how they've not yet to announce anything. 

For myself, I do almost everything online at my own schedule (which is typically outside business hours). Last night I confirmed a trade at II for a ski week at a Marriott...didn't have to call anyone. Why should I be forced to call SVN to use my week with them, when the alternative (an email form on the mystarcentral site) wouldn't be processed immediately upon new dates being open for reservations (to get that, you have to call). 

I don't know how anyone could honestly defend Starwood on this topic.


----------



## nodge (Jul 21, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> . . .  While this is speculation - it appears to be the case since no on-line system by SVO/SVN (other than email) has been implemented in a world (2011) where this is standard technology that even 'crappier' TS systems (from a SVO-centric view) has been able to pull off.
> 
> now this defies logic...



BINGO!   

What's even more remarkable is that a 'crappier' TS system (from a SVO-centric view of course) is also able to do this . . . ..

Suppose you live someplace, like, I dunno . . . Portland, Oregon, and you want to go to the Oregon coast for 3 days and your days to go are pretty flexible since it's only an hour drive to the beach so you don't really care about airfares, etc.

Wouldn't it be cool if you could go online and quickly find the NEXT AVAILABLE three day stay at a timeshare resort where you want to go?

I imagine it would look something like this . . . . ..











Not bad for a "crappier" TS system is it?

I think that as word spreads of just how awesome an online booking system of a particular TS system is (and how 'crappy' that of SVO's is . . . where you'd have to play "Battleship" over the phone with an SVO agent to accomplish the same goal.  "August 18th?"  "Miss"  "Sept. 1st?" "Miss"  "Sept. 10th?" "Miss" "Sept. 26th?"  "Hit!") it will become an important factor in the decision making process of which TS system a particular customer buys into.

As it stands now, there is no source for potential consumers to consult for such information, and the information given by the TS companies, especially the ones that don't have an online reservation system, is pitifully small and even in SVO's case totally false and misleading.

-nodge

Oh yeah. The online booking website is password protected to keep ex-spouses' grubby mitts from messing with your reservations.

If anyone wants to know where Wyndham's 'crappier' timeshares are, click here.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 22, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Wyndham's reservation system looks awesome.
> 
> SVO's reservation system: http://www.fotosearch.com/FSD377/x12310646/



Love Wyndham's online system, very easy to use. Just booked a 4br Presidential unit at Bonnet Creek for a WDW trip next May. Out to DVC points, those 3br units eat up a ton of points.


----------



## l2trade (Jul 22, 2011)

I think Starwood doesn't show availability online to be fair and protect the interests of all owners.  If tuggers could see it all online, we would check all the time and snag or tell each other about all the best inventory the moment it becomes available.  Having to call an agent and play 20 questions is enough of a deterrent to keep the good guys in charge of distributing the inventory fairly across the ownership base and especially to those poor owners who don't understand how their ownerships work, yet keep going back to the developer to buy more.

Yes, I am excited about the possibility and really, really want to see an online reservation system.  But, thinking about why I haven't so far made me realize it must be because I'm a greedy jerk that would rather spend all day on the computer than talk to anyone for real!  I didn't see it that way before, but it must be!  OR


----------



## K2Quick (Jul 22, 2011)

It seems everybody else does everything in their power to direct traffic away from phones and onto online channels.  I recently bought a Worldmark membership.  I booked one reservation online and it was very quick and easy.  Today I called to book another reservation (that could not be booked online).  The hold message while I was waiting for an agent implored me to go online to do my booking.  I get a similar message every time I call II.


----------



## nodge (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm guessing that another benefit of online reservations is that it probably requires a pretty darned accurate and sophisticated inventory management database and control system.  I'm also guessing that with that level of system, the usage data collected from it could be used in a lot of different ways to help owners AND the resorts.

For example, the data could be used to track current booking and vacancy trends against historic usage levels to allow real-time "discounts" to be published in time for owners to take advantage of them to fill the anticipated vacancies rather than letting those units sit idle.

Moreover, the amount of the "discount" could be modulated in real-time based on the anticipated vacancy level (like 40%-50% discount on the published point requirement when there is lots and lots of available inventory and 10% discount when that extra inventory isn't so great), and that amount could be further adjusted in real-time as the capacity level is reached.

I imagine that if such a system existed, it would look something like this . . .






Yep.  "Crappier" Wyndham is already doing that too.

-nodge


----------



## gregb (Jul 27, 2011)

What is even more frustrating is that Starwood already owns and operates an online reservation system on the hotel side of the business.  I don't understand why that could not easily be cloned and brought on line for SVN with little additional cost or complexity.  That would seem to be one of the "benefits" of having Starwood manage the properties.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 30, 2011)

*Pending Reservations*

I  thought there was a part of mystarcentral where I could see my upcoming reservations. Can someone kindly direct me to that portion of the website?


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 30, 2011)

Kildahl said:


> I  thought there was a part of mystarcentral where I could see my upcoming reservations. Can someone kindly direct me to that portion of the website?



It shows up right in the middle of the main page for me after I log in.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks! I rebooted and signed back in- sure enough, there they were.


----------



## nodge (Jun 8, 2012)

*SVO's Online Reservation System is Here . . . Sort of!!!!!!*

Hi Gang, 

This post reports that earlier this week SVO introduced a “beta” version of the early stages of an online reservation system! 

It allows current SVN (“Starwood Vacation Network”) members to check, but not reserve, real-time StarOption exchange availability (a/k/a  inventory available to SVN members for making StarOption exchanges 8 months or less out).  Non-SVN member SVO (“Starwood Vacation Ownership”) owners and anyone (whether in SVN or not) wanting to check availability of their home resorts 12-8 months out are SOL (“Sorta-Outa-Luck”) with this new system.  Many SVN members have reported that “limited availability” is proving to be “no availability” when those owners actually call to book those units.

Since this post documents the full and colorful history of SVO Management’s long unfulfilled repeated promises to us SVO owners over the years to provide online booking, I wanted to use it to continue to document and track the evolution of SVO Management’s attempts in this area.

So, here are some screen shots of the “beta” version SVO Management introduced this week:












Without question, this is the first time SVO Management has done anything along the lines of actually providing something close to what it has promised us for the past 13 years.  Accordingly, this effort warrants some sort of praise and gratitude from us SVO owners.  Moreover, this news combined with this news suggests that Starwood (The hotel company) has finally figured out that it owns SVO (the timeshare company) and not the other way around, offering us further hope that SVO management is starting to figure out that it is primarily in the customer/owner service business (and no longer in the timeshare building business that views running the damn things afterwards as an afterthought). 

All-in-all, this “beta” is more good news about our place in the minds of SVO Management.   So thanks SVO Management! 

Of course, if one were to focus on evaluating the actual substance and functionality of SVO Management’s beta version itself, given the current industry standards for online reservation systems, cheering for SVO Management’s beta version feels a lot like cheering for an athlete competing in the Special Olympics.   In that light . . . . Good Job SVO Management!  Way to Go!

But the bigger question is . .  . why after all these years of promising us a gold medal (er, "an absolute home run") at the real Olympics has SVO Management elected to participate in the online reservation system Special Olympics? 

Ya know SVO Management just between you and me, I’m not aware of any Special Olympic champions going on to find greatness at the real Olympics, but I guess you can be the first.

-nodge


----------



## caterina25 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Making a reservation at HRA*

Hi all,
I noticed in mystarcentral you can put in a reservation request online but how would that stand up to a call one year out.I own a gold float at Harborside and would like to book a very popular week.I don't know which would be more effective,calling or requesting on line.When should we make the request on line,one year out?Will the on line reservation request decrease availability when I call to book my floating week?Any thoughts?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2012)

caterina25 said:


> Hi all,
> I noticed in mystarcentral you can put in a reservation request online but how would that stand up to a call one year out.I own a gold float at Harborside and would like to book a very popular week.I don't know which would be more effective,calling or requesting on line.When should we make the request on line,one year out?Will the on line reservation request decrease availability when I call to book my floating week?Any thoughts?



You need to call - when you request online you are only sending an email, that a real person has to respond to - when they get around it.  You need to call at exactly 8:59 am. ET and be prepared to redial and redial and redial.  Let the Rep. know that you want to make the Resv. quickly, so they don't talk you to death.  Be ready with your Acct. info.


----------



## caterina25 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Denise.


----------



## triem (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Denise,

I own at SBP and want to deposit the 2 BR's that I reserved last year. I could not go or rent the unit and thinking about deposit to II ( allready registered the unit to II) and about to call Startwood to designate for exchange. But upon reading your article "Reservations canceled within 60 days of the check-in date, can only be used to make future reservations at 60 days out from arrival date and Starwood may charge a cancellation fee" . Is this still true? I have reserved it week 26 which is Jul 4th week. I asked II and they said no penalty for late deposit. Please let me know so I can make decision.
Thanks
Triem


----------

